# 2010 sL3 s works black matte vs. 2011 slc3 pro purchase advise



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I am in the process of buying a Specilaiized sl3 frame. After riding one, I have decided to sell my brand new BMC Racemaster and get the sl3.
Now, the lbs is giving me the following options:

2010 sl3 S works black matte BB30. $2,200 out the door
2011 sl3 pro blue/black matte for $1,800 out the door

I really like the 2011 color better. So, for the experts, am going to be able to tell the difference between the pro and s works in the ride quality and stiffnes area?

I am 185 lbs and race from time to time now. I do do club rides all the time and like to sprint.

Let me know. I need to let them know by tomorrow am.


----------



## obiwan kenobi (Dec 14, 2009)

Do you have a BB30 crank set now, if not then you'll need to buy a new set or get an adapter. If you don't want to do that then go for the 2011 with the regular BB.

As for telling a difference, I noticed a difference between my 2009 SL Pro and my 2011 S-WORK SL3.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

No, no bb30.
Will an adapter be worth the headaches?
I just want to make sure I get the frame that will perform better. I've read that it is hard to tell the difference between the 2010 sworks and the new 2011 pro sl3.
This will be a frame I will keep for a while.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

veloci1 said:


> No, no bb30.
> *Will an adapter be worth the headaches?*
> I just want to make sure I get the frame that will perform better. I've read that it is hard to tell the difference between the 2010 sworks and the new 2011 pro sl3.
> This will be a frame I will keep for a while.


There are a couple of different types of adapters available. AFAIK neither type is a 'headache', so I wouldn't base a decision on the BB issue alone.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

I won't be able to tell the difference since I am coming off another brand but the S-Works SL3 has 11R and the SL3 Pro has 10R carbon. If no one can feel the difference go with the 2011. If there is an advantage with 11R such as being stiffer then go for that since you race every now and then.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Having ridden both, and owning a 2011 Pro SL3, I would say the difference is quite subtle. The 11r frame does seems to feel a bit more lively. I am also a fan of BB30 setups, though if you are going to use an adapter and standard crank, there isn't much benefit there. 
I guess I would say go for the Pro if you don't want to shell out for the BB30 crank. If you don't mind getting a new crank, go for the S-Works.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i am hoping i get more feedback on people that have actually ridden both. i could not make it to the shop today and they called. they want to move either frame, but, i am still undecided on which one to get.

please, any Specialized expert out there, give me advise. 

I'd rather not spend the extra $400.00, but, i am thinking that just to play it safe, i should get the 2010 S works. is $2,200 a fair price?


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

A new 2011 S-Works frameset is $3,000 but you can usually get a discount of several hundred off that. I was offered a 2010 for $2,600 so I think $2,200 is actually a pretty good price especially since a 2010 and 2011 are really the same. Unless $400 is going to be a hardship I would go with the S-Works.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

If I recall, the 2010 SWORKS frames were only available with a threaded bottom bracket shell, while the frame modules were available only with the OSBB bottom bracket. (much like the 2011 Pro frames....2011 SWORKS frames are available as either).

Anyway, you won't notice a difference.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

While I was faced with the same delima after my much loved 2006 S-Works tarmac SL was destroyed when some idiot hit me turning into a driveway. Luckily no one (me) was hurt. 

After going back and forth between the 2011 SL3 and a S-Works I found that the difference between the S-Works and Pro frames are the carbon grade but geometries are the same. The 10r is a different modulus which translates into a frame that is slightly heavier, this would also mean the ride quality would be slightly different. The 11r will produce a lighter frame which will contribute to the slightly more lively feel. 

I would recomend getting the frame you like better aestically. If it looks good the difference between the two will disappear under you as you tick of the miles. That being said the Pro being less expensive will allow for some other "upgrades" or money to take that new ride on a trip to ride in a new local. (both excellent choices). 

In conclusion to my situation, I eneded up with a new 2009 S-Works SL2 frame for $1,800


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

ok, spoke with the owner of the LBS and he honestly told me that i would not feel the difference between these 2 frames ridewise. he'd rather sell the 2010 S works just to move the inventory, but, he said that he would not feel right telling to get it becasue i would feel the difference. i've known him for a while and it was just refreshing to hear his honest opinion. So, 2011 Tarmac SL3 Pro it is for me.


----------

